# Forster/Tuncurry family holiday 10- 12



## fishtale73 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Will be heading of to forster 10/11/12 any suggestions on getting a feed for the family and is it any good fishing behind the breakers
at any forster beaches as maybe a better chance of catching some flatties.

Cheers Jason.....


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm - if that was Forster/Tuncurry, then you could have a splash in the ocean off Elizabeth beach - easy launch off the right hand side of the beach then paddle out to the far point on the right (don't go to close to the nudie beach though). There's also a stack of places int the waterways around Forster - have a search for the Forster trip the AKFF did earlier in the year.

If its Foster in Victoria - then I haven't a clue!


----------

